# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung v1.47

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.47 released*  SL-BOX Non-Stop Updates    *Public :  
Added M7600 new
Added C2060
Corrected E1105, E1105F, E1105T and E1107
Added support (beta) for GALAXY models with ANY ANDROID VERSION (manual root neeed)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     More Coming SooN *Do not go away*

----------

